# Ceramic Fermentation Crock



## TomK-B (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone ever used a ceramic fermentation crock as their primary fermenter? If so, what sort of results did you get?

I'm asking because I keep noticing that my wines have the aroma of my plastic bucket in them.


----------



## salcoco (Oct 22, 2013)

first I would check to see your plastic bucket is food grade. a crock would work if large enough.


----------



## Scott (Oct 22, 2013)

I used 5 & 10 gal crocks often but they are darn heavy. Never had a plastic aroma with ferm buckets.


----------



## TomK-B (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sure my bucket is food grade. Got it from Fine Vine Wines. I absolutely trust George and his products.

Another thing I wonder about is whether this effect could be caused by my leaving a little k-meta in the bucket and snapping down the lid when it's not in use. Any thoughts about that?


----------



## TomK-B (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, I would add that the aroma dissipates after decanting the wine for a couple of hours.

Also, I don't notice it at all in any wine kit I've made where an f-pack is added after fermentation. I'm assuming that the f-pack completely masks the aroma I'm talking about.


----------

